# mp34



## UnIx (7. Dezember 2001)

und was bitte ist mp34 und warum kann ich das mit dem realplayer nicht abspielen?


----------



## Avariel (11. Dezember 2001)

Also ich würde das für einen Rechtschreibfehler halten. Es gibt (wie du sicher weißt) mp3 und es gibt inzwischen (glaube ich) sogar schon mp4. Aber mp34? Das wär mir neu.

Mach bei der Dateiendung mal die 4 weg und versuch´s nochmal abzuspielen.

cu
Avariel


----------



## Robert Fischer (11. Dezember 2001)

es gibt verschiedene entwicklung des mpeg-standards, welche vor allem durch das fraunhofer-institut vorangetrieben werden. hier wurde ja auch mpeg layer3 (mp3) entwickelt. derzeit laufen u.a. entwicklungen an mpeg-5 sowie -7. mpeg 34 ist mir aber auch nicht bekannt.


----------



## UnIx (12. Dezember 2001)

*nix*

naja vieleicht ist es dann ein rechtschreibfehler. Aber nicht von mir sondern vom realplayer. Bei einigen filmen steht in dem fenster, wo der film laufen soll, "das mp34 format wird nicht unterstüzt"


----------

